# Pimp my snowblower!



## CAPTAINCONSUMER (Feb 18, 2011)

THE STEELERS PLAYED ON THRUSDAY....WHAT DO I DO ON SUNDAY? WHAT ELSE BUT: *"PIMP MY SNOWBLOWER*".

THIS IS AN ARIENS 910995 I PICKED UP IN FEBRUARY THAT RUNS LIKE A CHAMP (props to scotsman for the idea of shopping in buffalo). HAVE ALREADY PUT SNOW HAWGS ON IT... BUT TODAY WAS CLARENCE IMPELLER KIT DAY. I DIDN'T TRIM ANY METAL FROM THE MOUNTING PLATES OR FROM THE RUBBER PADDLES. I PUT A LITTLE BEND IN THE METAL PLATE AND USED SMALL VICE GRIPS TO HOLD THE PLATE AND RUBBER FLAP IN PLACE WHILE DRILLING HOLES. AFTER I MOUNTED THE FIRST TWO I STARTED THE UNIT AND LET THE EXTRA RUBBER BURN OFF. 

THIS WENT FASTER THAN THE FIRST KIT I INSTALLED ON THE "BINFORD 5000" BUT WAS STILL LABOR INTENSIVE (NEXT KIT IS MADE FROM LOCAL HARDWARE PARTS....LUV YA CLARENCE BUT I'VE PAID $42.00 USD TWICE).

 

THAT WENT WELL SO I MOVED ON TO THE NEXT MODIFICATION. I HAD INSTALLED "ROLLER SKIDS" ON THE ARIENS.


THAT MADE MANEUVERING THE MACHINE A SNAP. 

I READ ABOUT THE NEW "ARMOR SKIDS" AND WATCHED THE "YOU TUBE" VIDEO...HOW ABOUT THE BEST OF BOTH WORLDS?

ANOTHER TRIP TO DANIELS DISCOUNT HARDWARE FOR 1" SPACERS, 2" CARRAIGE BOLTS, 1" FENDER WASHERS, AND NYLON LOCKNUTS. AND THIS IS HOW THINGS SHAPED UP:


 .. 

LAST PIC COMPARES STOCK SKID WITH NEW ARMOR SKID.

I'LL KEEP YOU POSTED ON HOW THIS WORKS OUT WHEN IT SNOWS.

SINCE I WAS ON A ROLL, IT WAS TIME TO MOUNT THE "MELT BUDDY" I BOUGHT FROM ARIENS LAST YEAR.


THIS REALLY WAS A PIECE OF CAKE TO MOUNT:


 IT BOLTS TO THE CROSS BAR BETWEEN THE HANDLES  AND THE CONTROL CAN SCREW INTO THE HANDLE.

SO AT THE END OF A COUPLE FOOTBALL GAMES MY '71 VINTAGE 6 HP ARIENS WAS READY FOR SNOW




.....which will probably start after i report to work this week.....


----------



## Toyboy (Dec 19, 2010)

Nice job, looks good.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

sweet! looking good!









Scot


----------



## Quickrick (May 2, 2011)

I like it and this is the first I heard of a melt buddy!

QuickRick


----------



## CAPTAINCONSUMER (Feb 18, 2011)

*Melt buddy back story....*

MELT BUDDY EMERGED FROM A MIDDLE SCHOOL INVENTION COMPETITION. TWO YOUNG FELLAS CAME UP WITH THE IDEA WHICH MADE IT TO THE STATE COMPETITION. DAN ARIENS TOOK NOTICE; CONTACTED THE FELLAS; HELPED THEM WITH PATENT APPLICATIONS; AND NOW MARKETS THE DEVICE UNDER A LICENSING AGREEMENT.

I HAVEN'T USED IT YET. IT WAS REASONABLY PRICED AND SPRUNG FROM THE MINDS OF A COUPLE MIDDLE-SCHOOL STUDENTS WHO HAD MORE IMPORTANT THINGS TO DO THAN PLAY VIDEO GAMES. LIKE THE CLARENCE IMPELLER KIT....I DON'T MIND DROPPING A LITTLE MONEY ON FOLKS WITH AN ORIGINAL IDEA.

I GOT THIS THROUGH "JACK'S SMALL ENGINE" SUPPLY.


----------



## fronos4 (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice work, now all you need now are some whelen strobes!

Found this on YouTube...


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

You can order one of those Melt Buddies directly from the kids who invented it too. Here's their home page.


Home Page


----------



## twofishy4u (Dec 6, 2011)

does that melt buddy just drop or does it have a spinner like a spreader? If so what powers it? Great for those kids too!!!!! Also how much further does your blower throw snow with that rubber in the 2nd stage? Where & what type of rubber did you get for that? Another great idea!!! Man I wish it would snow!


----------



## CAPTAINCONSUMER (Feb 18, 2011)

*Melt buddy 411*

"Melt Buddy" is straight drop. Some good reviews on it. A couple negative as far as capacity is concerned. Haven't used it yet. Reasonably priced and a good story....and my wife thought it was cute.

There are a few threads about what is known as the "CLARENCE IMPELLER KIT". Wonderfully low-tech item. I installed it on the "BINFORD 5000" last January. What it did for sure on that unit was enable it to clear 2-3" snow falls that would previously just tumble around in the auger/impeller housing. After installation I had to try to clog machine! There is a Youtube link on Clarence's small engine site.

The next kit I install is made using metal, wood repair plates, 1/4" bolts, stop nuts (nylon bushings) and scrap conveyor belt material. Ordered pre-made the kit is $42.00 USD. Installation is time consuming but not difficult. Will post pics when I use it....that could be a while.

Thanks to Channel 11's forecast ("end of the world at 7 o'clock....film at 11!) Of snow I sold 2 machines last week and have room to work on next project.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Pimping or is that Primping?*

Nice! Now all you need is the self-service hot chocolate dispenser and I think you'll have it pimped to the max 

I had never even heard of the salt dispensor, that's a great idea.


----------



## KansasJack (Dec 7, 2011)

Awesome! I think I might make an impeller kit. I noticed that my local Tractor Supply store sells baler belt by the foot at $3.99/ft. I'll pick up the other parts at Ace Hardware. How many drill bits did you burn through while making holes in the steel impeller?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I picked up a 10 pack of bits at harbor freight for like $3 and used 2 bits for 2 impellers. They are both still usable, but i figured I might as well get a fresh bit when I drilled through the second impeller. These are 1970s Ariens impellers so probably thicker than modern ones. I used the kit, so it was 16 holes each, 4 for each blade.


----------



## CAPTAINCONSUMER (Feb 18, 2011)

*Drill bits*

One new bit per kit sounds right. Using small clamp or vice grip to hold metal, rubber and inpeller blade together is faster...drill 2 holes; install bolts, drill 2 more etc.... Project was more tedious than difficult.

I need to stop by Harbor Freight before next impeller installation on "STEELERS" snowblower......still in project stage.


----------



## twofishy4u (Dec 6, 2011)

Both those ideas are great!!! 2 smart kids with that salter and very well priced. Wish we'd get snow.


----------

